# BMX Race für 6jährigen?



## Shoemaker (8. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag

Mein Sohn ist 6 Jahre alt und will dieses Jahr BMX Rennen fahren, im Beginnerscup.
Er ist 120cm groÃ und wiegt 20 KG.

Gestern haben wir 2 Shops besucht, um uns beraten zu lassen, leider sind wir nicht viel weiter gekommen... 

Der VerkÃ¤ufer im ersten Shop hat uns ein SE Mini Ripper 2008 empfohlen, das wÃ¼rde von der GrÃ¶Ãe her passen und ihm noch lange Zeit Spass bereiten.
Ein "Junior" sei zu groÃ und wÃ¼rde in kurzer Zeit in der Ecke stehen, weil der Kleine damit nicht zurecht kommen wÃ¼rde.

Der VerkÃ¤ufer im zweiten Laden hat uns das Kuwahara Nova Junior empfohlen, weil es fÃ¼r ihn die optimale GrÃ¶Ãe sei. Das Rad sei ein kleines Junior und bereite ihm noch viele Jahre SpaÃ.... 


Er hat auf beiden RÃ¤dern gesessen, ich habe keinen wirklichen unterschied gesehen. Bin aber auch kein Fachmann!

Sind die GrÃ¶Ãen (Mini, Junior usw.) denn nicht genormt?
Welche GrÃ¶Ãe braucht mein Sohn, hat hierzu einer Infos, oder Hilfreiche Links?

Welches Rad wÃ¼rdet Ihr empfehlen, wo bekomme ich fÃ¼r mein Geld die beste Gegenleistung? Ich wÃ¼rde so 400-500â¬ ausgeben.


Shop1: http://www.rawk.com/Shop/ShopProductDetail.asp?fdShopProductId=14369&TopLevel=True 
Sehe gerade, das der VerkÃ¤ufer mir ein 2007er als 2008er Auslaufmodell andrehen wollte... 

Shop2: http://www.kuwaharabmx.com/nova%20pro.html

Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe!


----------



## heup (8. Februar 2009)

kuwahara BMX sieht iwie nach mehr quali aus... ich würde vom gefühl her das nehmen
bin aber was race angeht nicht grad der hellste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx_aze (8. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> kuwahara BMX sieht iwie nach mehr quali aus... ich würde vom gefühl her das nehmen
> bin aber was race angeht nicht grad der hellste...





warum antwortest du dann?
wenn du ihm nicht weiter helfen kannst?
sorgt es nicht nur noch mehr für Verwirrung ?


----------



## schrubber (8. Februar 2009)

^^ wieso er hat ihm doch weitergeholfen indem er geschrieben hat, dass das kuwahara für ihn qualitativ hochwertiger aussieht...

ich finde dein beitrag sorgt für deutlich mehr verwirrung weil du überhaupt nichts zum fahrrad sagst...


----------



## RISE (8. Februar 2009)

Bei einer Größe von 1,20m finde ich das Kuwahara mit 20,5" Oberrohr und 15,25" Kettenstreben viel zu groß/lang. Kuwahara hat sich in der BMX Szene auch noch keinen besonderen Namen gemacht, im Gegensatz zu SE Racing. Allerdings ist beim SE keine Längenangabe auf der Seite zu finden und irgendwie muss im Jahr 2009 auch kein 1" Steuerrohr mehr sein, egal ob für ein Kind oder nicht. 
Reglementierte Größen gibt es nicht, im BMX wird meistens die Länge des Oberrohrs in inch angegeben (meistens gemessen wird von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr, aber es gibt Ausnahmen) und es gibt dementsprechend verschiedene Längen. Kennzeichnend sind meistens längere Oberrohre / Kettenstreben als im Street/Dirt Bereich, da für die Rennen eine gewisse Laufruhe erforderlich ist. 
Ich frage mich allerdings grad, ob für ihn 20" Räder nicht sogar noch etwas groß sind. Allerdings hab ich auch keiner wirkliche Ahnung von BMX - Race, daher solltest du meinen Beitrag auch nicht zu genau nehmen.


----------



## gmozi (8. Februar 2009)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Shoemaker (9. Februar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Zuerst einmal möchte ich klären, welche Größe wir benötigen.

@RISE: Das SE war eh ein 2007er Modell, welches nicht in Frage kommt.
           Weiß zwar nicht so recht was Du meinst, aber vielleicht ist das 
           bei den aktuellen Bikes besser/anders!?
           20" ist, glaube ich, Pflicht beim Race.


Dann hätte ich einige Räder zur Auswahl.

"Junior"
http://www.sebmx.com/Race/RipperJr.aspx
http://www.intensebmx.com/racebikes/IBK9RJX-1.html
http://www.kuwaharabmx.com/nova junior.html#link
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/bikes/proline-junior.html

"Mini"
http://www.sebmx.com/Race/Mini-Ripper.aspx
http://www.intensebmx.com/racebikes/IBK9RMX-1.html
http://www.kuwaharabmx.com/nova mini.html#link
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/bikes/proline-mini.html

Von GT finde ich grad keins, ist aber auch interessant für uns.
Nehme auch gerne Vorschläge an...


----------

